# Minadex



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Maz

a quick question for you. 
I got DH to pick up some minadex as both children have just been lurching from one bug or illness to the other.

I was surprised to see that despite being orange flavoured and very orangey packaging, it doesn't contain any vitamin C - is there a reason for this?  Is there a RDA for vit C for babies and children?

Also I was wondering once they're a bit better if I can still give it regularly just to supplement S as she was weaned about 2.5 months ago but doesn't eat huge amounts yet as mostly 'baby led' and she's never really drunk much milk.  Every time I've talked to the HV about it they go on about vitamin drops, which I didn't bother with for M as he was happily munching his way through tons of fruit and veg and drinking tons of milk.  So I've no idea about all this!    However M has decided now to go through a phase of rejecting quite alot of his fruit and veg all of a sudden too and they're both so under the weather all the time I'd like to give them some vitamins. 
The box only mentions during or after illness as a tonic - it also talks about 2 or 3 daily doses (a bit much to get down madam who will not let a spoon near her lips) so it's in her bottles.  Can I not give the whole amount in one go?

sorry for so many questions about something as simple as vitamins!  

Claire x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Claire,

Sorry to hear M & S both feeling under the weather 

Fraid I don't know too much about Minadex tonic, apart from what I've found on the net  Usually these 'tonics' are designed to stimulte the appetite and get you eating again rather than act as a replacement for what you are missing (if you see what I mean). I'm assuming that's why they don't bother adding any of the water soluble vitamins to it (vits B & C). I'm also assuming this is why it's advised to give 2-3 times a day rather than once, however can't see a reason that you couldn't give once if that's the only way you can get S to take it  

There are RDA amounts for children and they vary according to age, as you would expect. Found quite an easy to read table on a cookery website, of all places  http://www.cookeryclub.co.uk/articles/nutrition/vitamin-mineral-rda It suggests a Vit C RDA of 25mg for babies and 30mg for children.

Kiddies are pretty resilient really and the body is efficient at taking everything it can from what we ever we eat and drink so they are probably still getting adequate vitamins. But if you feel they need more then I'd also agree with the HV and recommend a multi vitamin drop/liquid that will provide all the necessary vitamins rather than just the fat soluble ones in the Minadex. Only one I can remember off the top of my head is Abidec but there might be others.

Hope this helps and answers some of the questions 

Maz x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks hun - looks like I could have looked it up myself!

DH asked in the chemist's for 'vitamin drops' and they suggested Abidec but then told him the nearest place we could get any was a chemist in Twickenham   - 5 miles away and not that easy to get to!  So then they said he should get minadex, so I assumed it also counts as the 'vitamin drops' the HV goes on about.  

I think the health centre where the HV does the weigh ins also sells some form of vitamin drops so I'll go and see what they have.  

Interesting that minadex stimulates appetite - S was shovelling her food in this evening, but it doesn't seem to have worked on M, who ate practically nothing again today - they've both just woken up so think they're getting ill again...  

Thanks again hun,
Claire x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Claire,

Just wondering if M & S are eating any better now? If they are then unlikely you'd need vitamin drops regularly, might be worth getting some from HV just to have though for the times when they are under the weather and off their food again.

Maz x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Maz,
S is eating more now but since she's a finger food only girl and she's never drunk very much milk, she's probably not getting that much down her overall, but it's surprising what comes out the other end!! 

M is definitely off his food at the moment, though still on his milk (I don't think he EVER goes off his milk!) so the minadex is going in the milk for now.  I've never really felt vitamins were necessary as he's always had a good and varied diet even if he doesn't eat huge quantities, but he's such a skinny ribs to start with and he's really gone off fruit and veg in particular   I think I might get something to tide him over as he doesn't have much by way of reserves when he's not well - though having said that he demolished half a punnet of blueberries the other night all of a sudden, having not eaten them for ages, they used to be his favourite  

Thanks for asking hun

Claire x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi
just as a postscript - I went to boots to get some abidec - and was surprised to find it contains peanut oil!    Really surprised, since I remember my friend's little one being given it very early on because she was born prem.....

So I bought boots own brand vitamin syrup which isn't as easy to administer as drops, but nothing potentially naughty in there

Claire x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Wow had no idea it had that in it     Long time since I worked in paeds but I'm sure we still use it as routine in NHS hospitals (we still use it in mine but thats mainly for our elderly population).

Must remember that for future reference. Mind you I couldn't remember if we'd got any post today when DH asked this evening after he got in from work, so chances of me remembering constitution of abidec is zilch    

Hope the kids are keeping better  

Maz x


----------

